# I need 2 driveways plowed North Jersey.....



## 55cgas (Nov 23, 2009)

Unfortunately my transfer case blew up and I need to get 2 of my driveways plowed today. 1 is in Livingston and the other is in Roseland, 2 min, away from each other. NO SHOVELING. If interested pm me or email me for the info. Thanks,Mike [email protected]


----------



## 55cgas (Nov 23, 2009)

No one wants to make some quick CASH??


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

somebody will pipe up and help you out, just give it a little bit.

Good luck


----------



## 55cgas (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah, thats for the help (SARCASM)


----------



## matt7791 (Dec 12, 2008)

i am intrest if you still need someone..matt 862-368-1983


----------



## 55cgas (Nov 23, 2009)

I needed it done yesturday.


----------



## matt7791 (Dec 12, 2008)

lol sorry too much celebrating last nite


----------

